# Arnauds 3x3x3 complete beginners tutorial



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2008)

I got inspired to make a complete tutorial for beginners. So if you, your friend or your parents/kids ever wanted to learn how to solve the cube this might just be the best place to start. No knowledge beforehand is needed and after 1 hour of watching the video and 1 hour of practice you should be able to solve the cube entirely!

I don't go into detail about notation, but I explain moves like "Right side away", "Right side clockwise", "R" and like "Right side towards", "Right side counterclockwise", "R prime", "return the right side", etc. That way everyone should pick up notation along the way.

The method in this video is the most basic beginner method I could think of that would eventually get people into "optimal cross, intuitive corners, keyhole or intuitive F2L, 4 look last layer, 3 look last layer, 2 look last layer without any knowledge going to waste.

The algorithms I choose are all very fast, but also easy to understand and memorize. The speed and movecount depend a lot on the case you get. Some steps will require a lot of moves and repetitions if you get unlucky, but getting lucky also happens a lot. To give you an idea this is what I got
Cross: 6 + 5 = 11
Corner 1: 1 + 4 = 5
Corner 2: 1 + 12 = 13
Corner 3: 0 + 12 = 12
Corner 4: 0 + 12 = 12
Middle edge 1: 1 + 10 = 11
Middle edge 2: 0 + 10 = 10
Middle edge 3: 1 + 10 = 11
Middle edge 4: 1 + 10 = 11
Edge orientation: skipped
Corner orientation: 7 + 7 + 7 = 21
Corner permutation: skipped = 1
Edge permutation: 9 + 9 = 18
Total = 136

Another: (8 + 5) + (13 + 13 + 20 + 20) + (10 + 11 + 10 + 21) + 6 + 7 + 9 + 18
Total = 171

And execution time is about 45/50 seconds for me, but 2 or 3 minutes sounds more realistic for beginners after a couple days of practice.

I would really like for people to post video response of their (first) solves using this method

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial
-Basic explanation

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial - Step 1
-The cross

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial - Step 2
-Finish first layer

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial - Step 3
-Finish middle layer

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial - Step 4
-Orient edges

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial - Step 5
-Orient corners

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial - Step 6
-Permute corners

Complete beginners 3x3x3 tutorial - Step 7
-Permute edges (+demo)


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't time now so I've only watched the first two videos, but I must say this:

Firstly, there is a bit of ambiguity in your descriptions, with the problem being that English isn't your first language. The striking example here is when you're describing the sticker schemes. You say: "there is also the eastern _way_ of stickers." To someone who has no idea what you're talking about, you could technically be interpreted as saying "the easterners _worship_ their stickers in different ways." Of course, that would be a stupid interpretation, but for someone that didn't know beforehand, they aren't going to know after watching either. There are quite a few examples like this, where people are just going to get confused by your english.

Secondly, one thing I've noticed when trying to teach people to cube is that they can't even grasp the basic concept of rotations. You go straight into talking about moving edges here and there for the cross, and you do say that it won't be easy at first, but you leave it at that. When I was trying to teach a guy how to solve, he had a case where 3 pieces of the cross were solved, and the other on was on the top layer, with white NOT on the top, which is a case that requires 4 moves to correctly place. He couldn't grasp the concept of first move the piece into the middle layer, then adjust the bottom layer appropriately, then place in the cross. Personally, I think that is one of the most important concepts to grasp in cubing, and if you can get that part right, then the rest should come ok. So far I have never seen a tutorial where the basics of face rotations are addressed, despite them being absolutely fundamental to solving the cube. I recommend a step 0b, where you describe basic rotations, before you go into the solve.

Sorry to come down so hard, but I want you to have the BEST tutorial!!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2008)

About the english: I can't help it. Unless I make a script I will always make mistakes like that.

About the lack of basic explanation: That was a bit on purpose. I don't want everyone solving the cube without being able to do the first layer themselves. If you read the description you might have found that I say "you should be able to figure this out by yourself". Everything I am teaching assumes the person has actually experimented himself.

Teaching someone all tips and tricks about getting the first layer is extremely hard on a video and might take an hour. I want them to learn the basics from the video and learn the rest themselves. 
(I don't like it when people can "solve" the magics in recordtime, but when it gets messed up they have no idea what to do)


----------



## Erik (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol, awsome describtion though your English is funny sometimes  
"This is the second thing I want to learn you" .....  TEACH 
I know, my English isn't flawless of course, I don't mind the accent


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> (I don't like it when people can "solve" the magics in recordtime, but when it gets messed up they have no idea what to do)



I agree - that's why I just suggested scrambled Magic for a competition event.

My wife has a friend who wants me to write up instructions for solving for her young son. I'm going to do that but also point her to your videos here. My beginner teaching method isn't very different, so it should work well. I do a slightly different alg for step 3 (R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 - has the advantage of all 3 pieces being close together, but is unfortunately one extra move - I may switch to your alg for teaching, since it is even easier to remember), I use a slightly different version of the A perm (mirrored), and I use the typical BLD commutator for orienting corners instead of Sune. I've taught it to several kids under the age of 8 now, so I know it's not that hard to learn.

If the boy uses your videos, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Could you also let me know which parts of the video are to hard for him to understand? I would really like to get some feedback from a beginner. The reason I used Sune to orient corners is because there is no need to rotate the cube (I used to do x2, sexy move(s), D, etc) and because it makes the transition to a 4 look last layer easier.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 15, 2008)

I've only watched the first video since I'm at work and it really isn't cool for me to be watching videos at my desk (it gives people the impression that I'm goofing off). I'll go through the rest of the tutorial when I get home tonight. But my first impressions are very positive. 

Honestly, Arnaud, I haven't got a problem in the world with your English. I can think of several Americans (that speak English as a native language) who would do well to take English lessons from you. Erik was right about "learn" vs. "teach", but that is SO minor. The sentence makes sense - anyone who hears it can understand it. 

I particularly liked your light, fire and water analogies when referring to the color scheme. I've never thought of it that way, but it certainly makes sense. I always remembered it by adding yellow to each color to arrive at its opposite (i.e., red + yellow = orange; blue + yellow = green; and white + yellow = yellow). 

I also liked that your first step (after explaining the different types of parts and pieces) was explaining how to take the cube apart and put it together again. I believe that once you *can* solve the cube - no matter how inefficient the method - you can start to experiment and learn things on your own. Most people are afraid to try because they think they won't be able to get the cube back to its solved state. So providing an easy "escape route" often offers that chance. 

I would also suggest creating a text tutorial to use as an adjunct to the video. Some people learn well by watching and listening. Others (like me) do better when they can read and practice hands-on at their own pace. Creating a text tutuorial would target both kinds of learners, and offer everyone a quick reference guide, which is the one missing aspect from video tutorials.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks Mike. Could you also let me know which parts of the video are to hard for him to understand? I would really like to get some feedback from a beginner. The reason I used Sune to orient corners is because there is no need to rotate the cube (I used to do x2, sexy move(s), D, etc) and because it makes the transition to a 4 look last layer easier.



I will do that, Arnaud. I hope I can get feedback from him.

The thing I dislike most about teaching R' D' R D for orienting corners is that it makes the transition to a 4 look last layer harder. The thing I like most about teaching R' D' R D for orienting corners is that it makes transition to 3x3x3 BLD with Macky's method easier.  Oh, and the thing that my students dislike most about using R' D' R D for orienting corners is that it becomes the single step where they are most likely to make a mistake and wind up with a completely scrambled cube.

Oh, and I agree with abbracadiabra that I think your English is very easy to understand.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 15, 2008)

R' D' R D
I hate that. Probably because I first seen that on pogobat's video a few days before I started BLD. I thought it was very easy to forget the last D. and result with everything messed up.
I suggest to begin with petrus.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah, I don't like R' D' R D (or R' U' R U, which is what I taught some of my friends), because they often forget the U move, and, like Mike said, can end up with a scrambled cube

another thing **I** would do different is teach the first layer corners as you did last...actually showing where the white sticker is and where it goes, and how

I know the "sexy move" is easy and fast, but is a waste, in my opinion, on this case...I think most begginers can understand better how to put the white corners with F' U' F and R U R' than they can make the cross...I think the cross is the "worst" part for them, because they can't "see" the short and easy path we can...and do lots of moves

well, that's just me

great effort on making the videos 
and I find your accent very cool


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think that the basic beginner method is easy to switch to fridrich. Instead of making pairs intuitively. People tend to automatically do the edge insert algorithm. 
The beginner method is very easy to learn, but painful to switch from.

Teaching how to solve the cross is the biggest problem for me. It's just so obvious. Some get it easily, others never understand. 
Building a 2x2 takes about the same understanding and it also teaches intuitional F2L at the same time.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2008)

abbracadiabra: I would like to turn this into a text tutorial, but I will have to get some webspace. And that means I will get carried away and make a 10.000 page cube-site with every method, alg, technique, etc. To protect me from that I just made the start of every video a summary. Pausing the video and writing the summary down (or printscreen) should be enough for most people.

Mike: Instead of R'D'RD I actually learnd FDF'D' 20 years ago. I never make a mistake with it and still use it for blindfolded-orientation in the U-layer. It took me 1 year of speedcubing to realise that z2 and sexy move does the same thing, but much faster.

Pedro: I hesitated if I should teach the "sexy move" or the 3 shorter cases. I decided sexy move would be much easier. But I also decided to tell them about the shorter moves later in the video.

fanwuq: 2x2x2 is more complicated because you have to do edges and corners at the same time. Doable for a beginner, but really hard to explain/teach.

I believe a transition like this would work best:
* Cross, Corners, Middle layer
* Cross, 3 corners, 3 edges, 1 corner, 1 edge
* Cross, 3 corners, 4 edges, 1 corner
* Cross, Intuitive F2L
* Cross, "Alg-based" F2L (for hard cases)
* X-Cross, F2L
* 2x2x3, finish cross, F2L
* Petrus F2L


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2008)

"So you are ready for step eight... Step eight........... Step seven." Lol  . Nicely done  . One problem with the 6th video is that, at least here in New Zealand, phone numbers are only 7 numbers long, not 9 or more. Unless it's a cell phone number, then it differs, either 6, 7 or 8 numbers (plus the extension 021/027). It got kind of dark in the later steps of the tutorial, and it was quite hard to see. I know it's a bit late but it is quite hard for a beginner to see exactly what's happening.

Ok so here's a question: If you're allowing for the fact that the people watching are going to have to learn the basics of face rotations and stuff for themselves (which is in my experience the hardest concept for beginners to grasp), why bother continuing with such primitive explanations and extensive steps as you do? If people can master face rotations, the rest will come a lot easier. You may as well skip all the "sexy move" crap and tell them to figure out how to get the corners in for themselves, then teach them better algorithms for the second layer, and 4LLL.

I don't want to be so harsh, but this tutorial is extremely long and I see no extra benefits in it, and would still recommend a beginner to watch the tutorial by thrawst.

EDIT: Might I point out that this is the second time this website has decided to mysteriously stop working for me after making a post in this particualer thread. I haven't had the problem before. Is this just a coincidence? Did anybody else have this problem?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 16, 2008)

I never tried to teach petrus to a beginner, but I imagine it is easier. It takes forever to explain why there cross isn't right. For a 2x2 block, you can obviously tell.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2008)

Dene: I don't really care about the telephonenumberlenght in New Zealand, but I agree that the last parts of the video are getting pretty dark. There is nothing I can do about that anymore.

Could you please explain what you mean by face rotations and stuff? Whenever I give a cube to someone the very first thing they start to do is rotate the faces.

I already explained why I choose to teach sexy move for the corners. It is really easy to remember, fast to execute. Hardly any thinking is required and even when the corner is in a wrong slot it will work. I also explain the alternatives, but every beginner I have met likes the sexy move better.

You say I could have taught better algorithms for the second layer, but I think this algorith is the fastest there is. I have personally used RUR'U' F'U'FU and F'U'FU RUR'U', but I don't think those are faster. Again, all beginners I have taught liked the 5+5 alg better.

Also for the last layer, which algs would you have preferred? F sexy move F' is about as short/fast/easy as possible, same goes for sune, A-Perm and U-perm. The 2-gen U-perm might be a bit faster, but is much harder for beginners to learn. Also, the U-Perm I teach can be easily transformed to the other U-Perm by replacing the U-turns with U'-turns.

I agree the tutorial is long, but that is because repetition works. Beginners need to hear and see the moves a lot of times before they will remember them. I also made sure that I used a lot of different words that mean the same (R, Right side away, etc) so every beginner can remember it the way it works best for them.

The real benefit of my video should have been the fact that for every step there is just one easy algorithm and 1 easy rule to remember. So there is no need for FRUR'U'F' and FURU'R'F' algs and 'line' and 'small l' memories. Even for all 7 cases of corner orientation the sune and 1 rule (1 yellow=LF yellow on Up, otherwise LF yellow on Left) are enough.

Please tell me which algs you would have preferred.

fanwuq: I never taught someone how to start with a 2x2x2 block, but I don't think it would be a big difference in difficulty.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2008)

For face rotations, what I mean is (I kind of explained earlier) that people will pick up the cube and start rotating faces, sure, but they have no idea what they're doing. When you ask them to achieve a basic task, for example get the DF sticker to UB, they have no idea how to go about it. It is only 2 simple rotations, but to them it is a complex maze of possible moves and they find it hard to break it down to something that is obvious to us. When I taught people to do the cross, I first got them to get all the white edges onto the yellow face, then match them up with the correct centre, and do "F2" or "rotate the face" or whatever, with all sorts of different descriptions, but even after doing this many times they still forgot what they had to do. Because the basic concept of rotating faces to achieve a task hadn't set in, they couldn't figure it out "intuitively", when really, as we know, it doesn't get much more basic than that.

For the corners, the sexy move achieves the purpose, and you did give two alternatives (like an "extra for experts", lol) but there are also other ways, and you didn't really give off a sense of intuition, but rather left a sense of "these are my options, and nothing else."

But this is off my point, which was that, you say these people need to figure out the early stuff for themselves, but that is the hardest part! Then, when it comes to the easy part you give them 7 algorithms total with no reference to intuition, but a mere breakdown into the most basic possible solve. Once they have the hard part sorted, the rest is going to be tedious and extensive and people are going to be looking for more (algorithms/help) almost instantly. 

Perhaps, in my opinion, the best tutorial would be one that went into extreme detail on the absolute basics of the Rubik's Cube, and this would allow people to continue into a much more intuitive solve and far more quickly into an advanced method.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2008)

I think you are wrong about the first layer being the hard part. Everyone that has played with the cube for a while has gotten at least one face all the same colors. If you explain to them that "just the face" is not enough, they will eventually be able to make the first layer. Cross first, correct cross later, 4 corners is the easiest way to do this (and it can be expanded to a speedsolve method later).

After the first layer everyone gives up because everything they do ruins the first layer (biggest disadvantage of every layer by layer method). So supplying not only algorithms, but also easy ways to memorize the algorithms and the position of the cube is the most important thing to be able to solve the cube.

You are talking about people going to find more and better algorithms (I asked you to supply them, you didn't), but that means you think they want to become a speedcuber. I wrote this tutorial for my mother, her friends, people I meet in the park, plane or work that just want to be able to solve the cube. I have personally used a method that was worse than this one and used it for 20 years before I became a speedsolver.

I think the steps I use are the best compromise between number of algs, easiness of algs, speed of algs/execution/recognition and ways to grow into a speedsolving solution eventually


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2008)

Supplying the algorithms isn't necessary, any progression from the method would need an OLL or PLL list. But the problem is not whether they can get the first layer or not, it's whether they know what they're doing. I take my cube into work, and the guys play around with it, and some of them can get a whole face, but they can't explain how or do it again straight away. This is the main problem that I'm getting at. The basic concept behind face turning and pairing colours, and "moving some out of the way, insert, put back in place" etc is hard to grasp at first. As I've said, with experimenting people can get a whole face, but repeating it and understanding how it works is a huge problem, and I think the optimum tutorial would describe that.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't understand what you would have liked Dene. It seems you think I should have made the tutorial a lot shorter, but should have covered many more details of the First Layer. 
I already covered 3 ways to do the cross (optimal, orient->permute, opposite face with half turns). I also covered 2 ways of doing the corners (sexy move, optimal which is break up/match/restore). And I mention that people should be able to figure these steps out themselves.


> You may as well skip all the "sexy move" crap and tell them to figure out how to get the corners in for themselves, then teach them better algorithms for the second layer, and 4LLL.


I did tell them how to get the corners in, but I also made sure they would have a fail-safe way of doing that.
I am still waiting for better algorithms for the second layer.
And 4LLL is NOT a beginners method. That requires 3 + 7 + 2 + 4 = 16 algs for the last layer instead of just the 4.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok I'll try to make this as explicit as possible.

In my opinion the optimum tutorial for beginners would involve a section in which you explained (or made an attempt, at least) to review basic rotations, and what they achieved. You would include things like: If you want to get the DF edge to UB, you do *whatever*.

My point is that, without the *absolute basics* in a tutorial, the rest of the beginner stuff may as well be skipped as well. Of course, I agree with your algorithms as they stand, and couldn't recommend others in place (for the lack of benefit that others would have to a beginners tutorial).

In another wording: If you want to teach a beginners method, then you need to cover everything. If you don't cover everything, then why make a beginners method? In my opinion you have left out a fundamental understanding of the cube, and thus haven't covered everything.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 17, 2008)

OK, now I understand. But I strongely disagree with


> If you want to teach a beginners method, then you need to cover everything


. I think the opposite is true. If you want to teach a complete beginner you should teach her/him as little as needed. Teaching someone how to get an edge from X to Y *shouldn't* be taught. Teaching someone that they should move the edge from X to Y *should* be taught and you give him some general guidelines like I did in two differente ways for both cross and corners.

If you teach a beginner how to solve a cube blindfolded you didn't distract him by telling him about center-safe algs! After she/he is able to do solve a cube blindfolded you can continue with advanced stuff like that.

That is why I take the cube apart and show the beginning and end-situation of that step. All other cubies and stickers are only confusing.

I still don't understand you point about the "fundamental understanding of the cube". I have explained the core/centers (1 sticker, cannot move, opposite colors). I have explained the edges (2 stickers, positioned between 2 centers, can only be located on 1 place on a solved cube). I have explained corners (3 stickers, positioned on the corners between 3 edges, can only be located on 1 place on a solved cube). I have explained that pieces/cubies move, but stickers don't (a red-orange-green corner is impossible). And I have explained notation/terminology without making it boring or "to much like math". What did I forget?


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

But you say that you're trying to teach people who just want to be able to solve the cube, and if they have no idea how to get, say, a white sticker onto the yellow face, then they're going to be stuck.

Like I said, an explanation of what doing "move X" accomplishes, what pieces are affected by the move etc. would, in my opinion, be of a lot of use, but I think you will just continue to disagree, which means we will get nowhere, so we may as well just leave it as is


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2008)

Arnaud, I went through them, and I think you did an excellent job. Amazing work. (the last video is a little dark, but not a big deal)


----------



## badmephisto (May 1, 2008)

Arnaud I can see that a lot of thought went into the video and the preparation for each cut and with all the cubes is indeed pretty impressive.

Here are my thoughts:

- I did not watch the entire series but I skipped through most of it. I did not watch the whole thing because its too long, and for me, this is the biggest shortcoming of the series. Doing the Beginners method you have to strike the precise balance. You want to explain a lot, but yet you do not want to get people bored. What you have is about 8 videos of 8 minutes each on average, for about a Full hour of content. Add to that the fact that its just you explaining stuff, so you can see how it can get boring quickly. 

- your English is fine. You do say some funny things sometimes but I never caught something that would really confuse anyone. Most of the time the true meaning could be derived easily

- the title does not include "Rubiks cube in it". Most beginners do not know what a 3x3x3 is  This is a clear symptom of being in the field for way too long  You are too used to the lingo. So if they see your video in "Related videos" on YouTube, they will not click it because they dont know what it is

- the saturation on some of the videos is a little too low. Orange and red looked very similar, particularly in the corner-permutation, this was important. But thats ok because you say what they are as you tap your fingers on them, so that is probably ok

- I personally think you should have explained the notation, at least briefly. You cant expect them to pick it up along the way. It is not too consistent with the overall flow of the video. Some things you explain Fully, sometimes even way too much more than needed, and sometimes you expect a little too much, such as with the notation. 

- You probably should have put the entire algs into the video description, not just the parts. If the person forgets the algorithm a week from watching the vid, he will have to find it in the 10 minute video all over again to see what that alg was, instead of just checking it right away. This is also the major reason why I decided, in my Beginners tut, to mirror that of Joels. There are some minor details that I do not agree with in his tutorial, but on the other hand I had the benefit of being able to point the people to his webpage, where the entire thing is clearly there on single page, and if you forget an alg or step or something, you can quickly re-check it. 


Most of the above is criticism, but id like to think its constructive criticism, so I hope that is ok. I did actually like the stuff I saw, and you explained it well, and most of all, thoroughly. As thoroughly as physically possible  And I liked the preparation for each cut, with all cubes laid out and stuff. That always helps.


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2008)

This beginners tutorial is now also linked to my site: http://erikku.110mb.com/beginner.html
It's almost the same and is made in cooperation with Arnaud!


----------



## mrCage (Jul 18, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> R' D' R D
> I hate that. Probably because I first seen that on pogobat's video a few days before I started BLD. I thought it was very easy to forget the last D. and result with everything messed up.
> I suggest to begin with petrus.


 
Hi, i would coin Petrus (even in its most simple incarnation) an intermediate method. Not a beginners method at all. I still have to find a solution describing in detail how to make a 2x2x2 or 2x2x3 block. The cases are simply too many. Personally i recommend a LBL as a beginner method. It can be "upgraded" to very advanced solution in a stepwise manner. The steps not being solving steps but method steps

Basic> working corner>--->normal fridrich>zb .... etc etc


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry to dredge this up, I just wanna say thanks to Arnaud, I think he explains things well and I just lurve the 'sexy move' Arnaud's top layer is much better than pogobat's last layer. 

also thanks to badmephisto, with his and arnauld's vids, I understand the cube better and have got faster times. 

Sometimes it's better to learn intuitive stuff like 'hide the corner, bring the edge on top and replace it' rather than some algorithm that might not mean anything to you.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2008)

No problem "dredging it up". As long as there are beginners, I hope they will continue to find this tutorial. It has become as popular as my 5x5x5 tutorial, but I didn't put much time in it so that's okay.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 15, 2008)

It's easier to teach someone who understands concepts and logic more easily, since you use logic as a beginner (and as an intermediate sometimes).

EDIT: Logic as in how to make the cross, the first layer, not so much the second layer, etc. (just clarifying)


----------



## LuffyOniiSan (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool work, dude! I thought Dan Brown (pogobat)'s tutorial was the best, but all you need to do is make it shorter or something. Cool accent too. And Pedro, what's the "sexy move"?


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey arnaud,

Your tutorial are simply great ! I teach to some drunk people how to solve a cube tonight, and I use your aproach to explain it. It work well !


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks. So far these 3x3x3 tutorials haven't gotten many views. I hope that will change over time because I think this is a good way to explain it and a good method to learn because you can evolve it later to more advanced methods (cross, keyhole/F2L, 4 look last layer / OLL+PLL)


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks. So far these 3x3x3 tutorials haven't gotten many views. I hope that will change over time because I think this is a good way to explain it and a good method to learn because you can evolve it later to more advanced methods (cross, keyhole/F2L, 4 look last layer / OLL+PLL)


Hi Arnaud,
In my opinion yours and mephisto's beginner tutorials are the best on youtube.
I'd suggest that you post part 1 of your tutorial as a video response to cubing videos that get thousands views a day. Maybe that might help a bit.
For example the tutorial of Dan Brown or the 10.56 secs of Yu Nakajima

Greetings Michael


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Good idea Michael and thanks for the compliment. I won't just do that though. I will ask them if they are ok with that.

P.S. I hope you will be less nervous next competition


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Good idea Michael and thanks for the compliment. I won't just do that though. I will ask them if they are ok with that.
> 
> P.S. I hope you will be less nervous next competition


Thank you for your good hopes, Arnaud.
Being nervous wasn't the only problem at the German Nationals. 
There were two other big problems:

1. I haven't timed myself with a Stackmat for six months before the competition. I thought that handling a Stackmat is like cycling: You only have to learn it once. As it turned out I got used to picking up the cube after 0.5 secs. Well the green light is a little bit slower => result: I didn't start the timer TWICE.

2. At home if my cube pops I just stop the timer and use the next scramble.
=> result: 2 DNFs because of a frustrated slam on the stackmat timer.

Now I changed everything: I did at least 1000 solves with the Stackmat Timer and I don't DNF after a POP (but I delete the time afterwards hehe)

Well my next competition is Aachen Open. I assume you'll be there as well. 

Greetings
Michael


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice tutorial, but there's one thing I always wonder about when seeing beginners tutorials
when making the cross on the first layer, why only give the alg for two opposing good edges (and not another one for the ones next to eachother)
sure, one can solve both with one alg, but the two needed algs for both are so simular, so I don't see a reason not to provide both. (F (R U R' U') F' and f (R U R' U') f')


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Most of the tutorial-parts include 2 parts:
1) The absolute minimal way to learn that step
2) Some extra tips and tricks that give big improvements.

I was doubting if I should add that double layer version or the F (U R U' R') F' version, but I thought the improvement wouldn't be big enough to warrant the extra explanation about double layer turns or inversing an algorithm. For that same reason I didn't talke about the obvious cancellation when doing that alg twice


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 22, 2008)

Firstly Arnaud, well done and thank you! This is a really well done series of videos that you must have taken a lot of forethought and planning.

I must admit (to the moderators  ) that I haven't taken the time to read _all_ of the preceding comments but I have skimmed through them and I have a few things I'd like to say: -

I think your English is great and your accent is charming. You have some good ways of explaining the concepts of solving which I will be plagiarising accordingly  

A number of my friends and colleagues are learning to solve the cube I will be directing them to this tutorial as it compliments my own teaching methods rather well.

One thing that would help people to follow the tutorial is to link each part to the next using the "video responses" feature.

Lastly: I dig the term "sexy move"


----------

